# Bibs wearing out fast



## Honda Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey all,

My Castelli bibs wore out way fast. I have no idea how many miles are on them but I doubt it's over 500. The lycra right next to the chamois stitching is see through. The inside thigh parts also have a lot of 'pilling', where that fuzz forms because they're rubbing against something. I noticed that my saddle rails have wear on them in the same spot.

What happened? I have to remind myself to sit back on my saddle more sometimes, is moving around on the saddle what caused this? How do I keep from my next pair of bibs from suffering the same fate?

Thanks!


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

experiencing something similar with my Assos T equip bibs and I can't understand why. I had a professional fit and the same saddle I have used for years and never had an issue with my Sugoi shorts. Now, I have 4 Assos bibs and all show wear as you describe and one is worn through to the chamois. Maybe something has changed with material quality across brands?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a couple of pairs of aero teams or something, that the front of the legs etc wore fairly fast and went a bit loose and see through. They were really comfy but wore fast. Another pair but different short and have held up well for a few years as my main short.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lots of cycling clothing just sucks.
And the bigger companies tend to move factories, change specs, have good and bad QC days, have non-consistent suppliers so it's not uncommon to get something others have had good luck with but you don't.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Are they genuine bibs? Did you happen to buy them on ebay? There's a lot of fakes out there with inferior materials.


----------



## Honda Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Lots of cycling clothing just sucks.
> And the bigger companies tend to move factories, change specs, have good and bad QC days, have non-consistent suppliers so it's not uncommon to get something others have had good luck with but you don't.


They are the cheaper Castelli bibs from Morocco. Not sure what model.



tlg said:


> Are they genuine bibs? Did you happen to buy them on ebay? There's a lot of fakes out there with inferior materials.


I would hope so. I bought them from a shop in town to make sure I got a good fit. Not sure if there is a warranty or anything.


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

How is everyone washing their bibs? They should be hand washed or in the machine on the gently cycle. Hang dry only. My oldest Assos bibs are 4 years old and basically have been washed once a week during that time. They are still in great condition. I have 2 pairs of the newer S7 Equipe that I have had for 2 years, and they still look like new. They are also worn and washed about once a week.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Some saddles can cause this. Fizik Antares for one-


----------

